# الخواص الفيزيائية للكيروسين



## مريم النعيمي (9 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

احتاج الى مساعدتكم لاحصل على الخواص الفيزيائية للكيروسن ( اللزوجة الكثافة محتوى الاوكسجن .....) مع درجات الحراة المختلفة 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

